# Odd Couple



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

After seeing ads for new Odd Couple, can't help but think how much better Patrick Warburton and David Hyde Pierce would be in it or maybe even David Spade as Felix.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I feel like a new version is almost blasphemy.

The original is still hilarious!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I'm really starting to feel bad for Matthew Perry. His movie "career" seems to have ended. How many failed shows has he had in the last 10 years?

I don't have a good feeling about this one either.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like a bag of suck.

Matthew Perry is pretty much the kiss of death for any show he stars in..post Friends.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Does look like it will be awful, but with better casting could be good.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I feel like a new version is almost blasphemy.
> 
> The original is still hilarious!


This isn't the first try at a "new version"; I remember Demond Wilson (from Sanford & Son) as Oscar and Ron Glass (from Barney Miller) as Felix. The first episode was pretty much word-for-word taken from an episode of the original (Felix is called into the IRS because he forgot to sign his check, and he inadvertently gets Oscar audited); the second was slightly modified to remove opera references as Felix wasn't an opera buff in the new one.

That's probably going to be another problem; how many people will have remembered the original and will be expecting Oscar and Felix to act the same way?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> This isn't the first try at a "new version"; I remember Demond Wilson (from Sanford & Son) as Oscar and Ron Glass (from Barney Miller) as Felix. The first episode was pretty much word-for-word taken from an episode of the original (Felix is called into the IRS because he forgot to sign his check, and he inadvertently gets Oscar audited); the second was slightly modified to remove opera references as Felix wasn't an opera buff in the new one.
> 
> That's probably going to be another problem; how many people will have remembered the original and will be expecting Oscar and Felix to act the same way?


Add to this that the original is perhaps (IMHO) one of the best, funniest comedy shows EVER. It was perfect. The funny still holds up to this day.

Look - I am clearly a huge fan. My dog is named Oscar after Oscar Madison. When I get another, he will be Felix. But this show was SO AMAZINGLY GREAT. I still quote lines from it.

Why mess with perfection????


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

They lost me at Matthew Perry. I think I'll pass.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Of course, the original wasn't original. It was a movie first.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Of course, the original wasn't original. It was a movie first.


And a play before that.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Of course, the original wasn't original. It was a movie first.


I just watched the movie last week. First time I had seen it in many many years. I had forgotten how funny it was. Sure it's dated, but that didn't keep me from crying I was laughing so hard.

TMC has been running a Neil Simon retrospective on Friday nights in January. Three or four movies every Friday, hosted by Ken Levine.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

It's not spaghetti, it's linguini! NOW it's garbage. How many have heard that and don't have a clue what it is from.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

gweempose said:


> And a play before that.


Art Carney played Felix. Would have loved to have seen that. Where's that DeLorean 

The series is my top five easily. In fact number two after The Honeymooners. I also remember the remake back in the 80s. Ron Glass of 'Barney Miller' fame as Felix and Demond Wilson of 'Sanford and Son' as Oscar. I do remember it not being horrible. It was cancelled pretty quickly.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone else think that Matthew Perry is percieved to be too much like Felix Unger to make a good/believable Oscar Madison


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Thankfully, I haven't seen any ads for this show. This thread is the first I've heard of an Odd Couple reboot.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Dissenting voice. I like Perry and Lennon. Its got Bunk! 'Go On' was actually funny and sweet.

I haven't seen any clips though, but I'm interested.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

people get way too upset about the existence of remakes. it's not as if all tapes of the original series are being erased. 

Hope it's funny. I have my doubts about Matthew Perry top lining anything that's intended to be funny, though.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Neal Simon sold the rights to "The Odd Couple" to Paramount for a one time payment of $125,000. He's very bitter about it.

Paramount allowed all of the Odd Couple permutations.

http://www.newsfromme.com/2014/12/31/odd-mail/
http://www.newsfromme.com/2015/01/14/simply-simon/


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> I feel like a new version is almost blasphemy.
> 
> The original is still hilarious!


What do you mean by the original -- Randall/Klugman or Lemmon/Matthau?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I actually saw the female version on Broadway in the 80s. Rita Moreno and Sally Struthers. Don't ask me who played who though.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

wprager said:


> What do you mean by the original -- Randall/Klugman or Lemmon/Matthau?


Those were both good, but not the original.

Next they'll be trying to remake Laverne & Shirley.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

wtherrell said:


> Those were both good, but not the original.
> 
> Next they'll be trying to remake Laverne & Shirley.


2 Broke Girls


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

wprager said:


> What do you mean by the original -- Randall/Klugman or Lemmon/Matthau?


I was referring to the original TV show - I thought I made that clear.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lambertman said:


> people get way too upset about the existence of remakes. it's not as if all tapes of the original series are being erased.


I think people get "upset" because chances are greatly in favor of the remake sucking (because they usually do) and it puts a blemish on a good name. The attempt does more harm than good.

This will be one new show that won't even bother to watch at all, unless I hear rave reviews about the first half dozen episodes.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought the perfect Felix would have been Jim Parsons, but obviously that's not happening.

I'll probably watch this remake, but nothing will beat the original TV show, or the even better movie.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I tried to search over the weekend to make a SP.. and it only showed the orig TV show.. Weird, since it should be within the time for the new 'make a SP for a future show' window.

Also, I sure thought there was also an attempt at a version of the Odd Couple, but with women (maybe during a writer's strike or something??).. but couldn't find info about it at imdb.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I also remember the remake back in the 80s. Ron Glass of 'Barney Miller' fame as Felix and Demond Wilson of 'Sanford and Son' as Oscar. I do remember it not being horrible. It was cancelled pretty quickly.


The worst part about that incarnation was that they actually used scripts from the Tony Randall/Jack Klugman series pretty much word-for-word. Made not comparing the two almost impossible.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

One big difference now is another 30+ years have passed, versus ~10 years. The audience they hope to reach haven't seen (or likely heard of) the original TV show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I also remember the remake back in the 80s. Ron Glass of 'Barney Miller' fame as Felix and Demond Wilson of 'Sanford and Son' as Oscar. I do remember it not being horrible. It was cancelled pretty quickly.





LifeIsABeach said:


> The worst part about that incarnation was that they actually used scripts from the Tony Randall/Jack Klugman series pretty much word-for-word. Made not comparing the two almost impossible.


The only real reason for existence for "The New Odd Couple" was to plug a hole in the schedule during the 1981 Writers strike. It is a no-brainer for a studio and network - take scripts you already have, get a non-WGA editor to make any minor tweaks necessary, and film it. Once the strike ended, so too did the show (more or less).

(This is also the reason for the existence of the 1988 version of "Mission: Impossible," except in that case, it was a minor hit and continued on past the "plug a hole in the schedule" role.)


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

mattack said:


> I tried to search over the weekend to make a SP.. and it only showed the orig TV show.. Weird, since it should be within the time for the new 'make a SP for a future show' window.


I couldn't find it until I type "The" odd couple.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

cannonz said:


> 2 Broke Girls


Hmm. Guess so.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

worachj said:


> I couldn't find it until I type "The" odd couple.


I thought I tried that too, but will try again when I'm home.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I saw the first promo tonight on CBS On Demand.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yup, I did try "Odd Couple" and "The Odd Couple" last night in the normal search, and it only found the 1970s TV show..


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't think an episode thread is warranted as this has to be one of worse pilots I have ever seen.

To quote Elaine Benes..."I'm speechless...I'm without speech!" 


I know Matthew Perry can be good. After all, he was good in Friends as well as Go On. Here he is just reading his lines and bad lines at that! The writing is just god-awful and the acting is beyond belief! Naturally no SP will be set.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I really want to like it. Very strong cast. I'm hoping it was just the case of a bad bad pilot.

I've enjoyed Perry's post Friends work very much. I'll stick around for a few more episodes.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

My husband looked _so_ forward to this and I kept telling him "Don't hold your breath."
Finally saw it and he was _so_ disappointed. 
Then we watched Matthau and Lemmon to take the bad taste out of our brains and we're fine.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I actually thought the writing was pretty good. But Perry is just awful in this. Lennon was a little over the top, but so was Tony Randall. But I don't see how this can survive with Perry just mailing it in.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I guess I'm in the minority here. I expected this to suck. I grew up on the original TV show. How could they compete with that? However, I really enjoyed it. I thought they were exploring new territory. I'm in for some more episodes. Let's see where they go with this.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

waynomo said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here. I expected this to suck. I grew up on the original TV show. How could they compete with that? However, I really enjoyed it. I thought they were exploring new territory. I'm in for some more episodes. Let's see where they go with this.


I'm with you. I enjoyed it. I liked the neighbor women. I hope they are regulars.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Wretched! I'm a big fan of Tom Lennon and I even liked Perry in Mr. Sunshine and Go On, so I'm clearly an easy grader but this was some of the worst tv I've seen in years. The laugh track alone had me clawing at my ears. The dialogue made me wish I didn't have ears.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

waynomo said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here. I expected this to suck. I grew up on the original TV show. How could they compete with that? However, I really enjoyed it. I thought they were exploring new territory. I'm in for some more episodes. Let's see where they go with this.


^^^ word for word this. I really went in expecting it to suck, but was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm a big Friends fan, and genuinely like Matthew Perry. He looked like he was struggling during this episode, just reading the lines without the proper emotions to go with them. 

I hope he's sober.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It felt too much like they tried to fit the pilot from the original show into the show. We need to see if it goes its own way.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I also think there's some potential with a couple of the supporting cast that were only on for a moment. (I'm really bad with names and to lazy to look up.) The woman from Community, the Canadian guy from Talk Radio, and the other friend. (not Friends  )


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought it was interesting that they immediately addressed the "he acts gay, but he's really not" issue. I don't remember them ever coming out and saying that in the first TV series. But then it's been a long time since I saw it...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Those things weren't addressed in those days on TV. They just always gave him a girl friend or an involvement of some kind.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked his TV setup, I guess the neighbors are the new Pigeon sisters. It's a shame Brett Somers is not around to play Oscar's grandmother.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I know it's fashionable to complain how bad every remake is, but for what it's worth I thought it was executed at least as well as the original TV series, which of course is a classic. I realize times and tastes may have changed and with all the competition some people have higher expectations, but I thought it was a faithful re-creation of the original brought into the high definition world.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I'm a big Friends fan, and genuinely like Matthew Perry. He looked like he was struggling during this episode, just reading the lines without the proper emotions to go with them.
> 
> I hope he's sober.


Exactly. He was saying funny lines, but it was like he was confused if he should be a Klugman, or Matthau Oscar.

Other than that, (and I hope he figures it out)I liked it.

Wow 40 years since the TV show went off the air. I'm gonna go yell at some kids on my lawn now.....


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Watched it last night. Don't think it'll be a keeper. The guy who played Felix was WAY too much like Tony Randall. Looks, hair, voice, nasal things......there was nothing creative about it. It was an imitation. Less so for Matthew Perry but still...

A fresh take on the idea would be welcomed to me, but this is pure imitation. Even the set seemed similar to me. The lines sounded familiar. Is that what they wanted to do - just copy the show with new actors and a few modernizations? Oh look! A cell phone!

I also HATE a laugh track so that's a huge push me towards the door. I might watch it one more time, I like to give a show a couple of chances. But it was definitely not enjoyable.

Poor Matthew Perry. I like him. I actually didn't hate his last show. But this one is going to annoy me unless they deviate from the copying and quick.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked it more than I thought I would. Earned a second episode.



waynomo said:


> The woman from Community


BTW, has she lost a LOT of weight? I recognized her immediately, but did a double take, then another double take (a triple take?).


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I liked it more than I thought I would. Earned a second episode.
> 
> BTW, has she lost a LOT of weight? I recognized her immediately, but did a double take, then another double take (a triple take?).


Yes, she has! :up::up:

http://www.eonline.com/news/604042/community-star-yvette-nicole-brown-opens-up-about-her-major-weight-loss-watch-now


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

astrohip said:


> BTW, has she lost a LOT of weight? I recognized her immediately, but did a double take, then another double take (a triple take?).


Quadruple. 
2+2 or 2*2 = 4


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

justapixel said:


> The guy who played Felix was WAY too much like Tony Randall. Looks, hair, voice, nasal things


My recollection is that most of that was in the movie also, so really Jack Lemmon.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

waynomo said:


> I also think there's some potential with a couple of the supporting cast that were only on for a moment. (I'm really bad with names and to lazy to look up.) The woman from Community, the Canadian guy from Talk Radio, and the other friend. (not Friends  )


Dave Foley was in "Kids in the Hall" and "Newsradio".
Yvette Nicole Brown (from "Community") looks like she's lost a lot of weight in the meantime. _[ETA: I started writing this post 90 min. before I posted it, so others have already made similar comments in the meantime.]_
Wendell Pierce (lots of shows, including "The Michael J. Fox Show") has a great voice and I'd like to see his character a lot more.

I was having difficulty staying focused during the pilot episode and tend to agree with the general ennui, but will give it a couple of more episodes before I cast judgment.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

getreal said:


> Dave Foley was in "Kids in the Hall" and "Newsradio".


I knew he was in "kids" something, but couldn't remember and again was too lazy to look it up.

Thank you for filling in the blanks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

getreal said:


> Wendell Pierce (lots of shows, including "The Michael J. Fox Show") has a great voice and I'd like to see his character a lot more.


I just binged The Wire, start to finish, so I had to yell out "Bunk!".


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

The pilot was satisfying enough for TV, the only real complaint that I had was they tried to do most, if not all of the play/movie in the pilot episode. Because they rushed it too much, the "F.U." joke fell flat and didn't have the same impact.

1) It was my favorite joke of the play/movie,

and

2) It was the precipice/crisis of the entire Felix/Oscar relationship. Without Oscar kicking Felix out, there was no acceptance that they really needed each other.

--Carlos "didn't see the Klugman/Randall Odd Couple at all." V.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I never watched the old series because I thought it would be a ripoff of the Lemmon/Matthau movie, a classic IMO. I intend to watch the new pilot today, though.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Howie said:


> I never watched the old series because I thought it would be a ripoff of the Lemmon/Matthau movie, a classic IMO. I intend to watch the new pilot today, though.


I don't understand this logic. Many movies are made into TV series. Although the movie is a classic, so is the TV show IMO. You're missing out in some of the best writing and acting ever!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Well, I did some odd things 45 years ago. I was a crazy teenager.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Howie said:


> Well, I did some odd things 45 years ago. I was a crazy teenager.


Did you ever watch M*A*S*H (movie and series)?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Yes, both. Both excellent. I think I just didn't care for Jack Klugman for some reason. I don't remember why.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

It started rough, but I enjoyed it, hope it gets a bit smoother. I did like the FU on the ticker.

I'm 12.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We actually somewhat enjoyed the show. I liked that they kept the (sort of ) old school theme song intact. 

Of course as usual, Perry is once again channeling his Chandler character but it's not too over the top. 

We plan to watch another few episodes to see where things go. If it goes nowhere, I won't feel bad cancelling the season pass.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

waynomo said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here. I expected this to suck. I grew up on the original TV show. How could they compete with that? However, I really enjoyed it. I thought they were exploring new territory. I'm in for some more episodes. Let's see where they go with this.


This was me. I actually thought it was reasonably good. They kind of combined new stuff with some stuff that was in the original (the whole F.U. stuff was pulled almost word for word from the movie (maybe the play even), and the two neighbors were like the Pigeon Sisters in the movie. I'll give it a few more episodes to see if it finds it's legs.

My son who's never seen the original really liked it and that might be what they were going for.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Pilot episodes are almost always a little disjointed and unsettled. Even so, I thought this episode was a good start. I think it will continue to improve. As long as the network gives it a chance to find its grove, it could go far.

Nice yoga pose by Tom Lennon!


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Didn't understand why they kept the names Felix and Oscar, but changed the ex-wives names from Gloria and Blanche. I thought it was okay. I'll give it a few more episodes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

The acting seemed pretty bad. I'll give it a couple episodes to see if they figure things out.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Didn't understand why they kept the names Felix and Oscar, but changed the ex-wives names from Gloria and Blanche. I thought it was okay. I'll give it a few more episodes.


My only thought was that the names Gloria and Blanche are a bit old fashioned for the 2010s (no offense to anyone on here named that). So in order to update, they had to update the names (for example Yvette Nicole Brown's character was called Myrna Turner, played by Penny Marshall, in the original TV series..Myrna is kind of an old fashioned name as well).


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> My only thought was that the names Gloria and Blanche are a bit old fashioned for the 2010s (no offense to anyone on here named that). So in order to update, they had to update the names (for example Yvette Nicole Brown's character was called Myrna Turner, played by Penny Marshall, in the original TV series..Myrna is kind of an old fashioned name as well).


The new names are "Ashley", "Gaby" and "Dani" respectively.

Lauren Graham will be playing the former Mrs. Madison.

http://www.eonline.com/news/591603/the-odd-couple-adds-matthew-perry-s-real-ex-as-his-ex-wife

"Gloria" is a reasonably contemporary name. Interesting that the G-name got transplanted to Oscar's-Ex. "Blanche" absolutely had to go (If nothing else, too many "Golden Girls" associations)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Surprisingly, I liked it but I don't really like Perry as Oscar Madison. O.M. should be much more laid back and relaxed than Perry can portray. After thinking about it, I think, Lennon would make a much better Oscar (compared to Perry) and Perry would be better as Felix than as Oscar.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Howie said:


> I never watched the old series because I thought it would be a ripoff of the Lemmon/Matthau movie, a classic IMO. I intend to watch the new pilot today, though.


Funny, because I didn't know the play or the movie existed when I started watching the original TV show. It was later that I watched the movie and could appreciate it for what it was. It was interesting seeing the parallels between the two.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

justapixel said:


> Watched it last night. Don't think it'll be a keeper. The guy who played Felix was WAY too much like Tony Randall. Looks, hair, voice, nasal things......there was nothing creative about it. It was an imitation. Less so for Matthew Perry but still...


I knew someone would pick on the "nasal things".. AFAIK, that comes from the *original* play.. So that has been a constant among all versions, I think.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Don't think an episode thread is warranted as this has to be one of worse pilots I have ever seen.


I presume you mean "one of the worst"?

Hmm, I didn't think it was great, but it was at least good enough to keep watching, at least for a while.

I had the same complaint I do usually about Matthew Perry though -- he's basically just being Chandler. (The others I was watching with didn't agree on this point.) Yes, I realize this could also just point to Perry's limited acting range.. (Though I think I watched all episodes of both of his post-Friends sitcoms, and really liked "Studio 60"..)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> My only thought was that the names Gloria and Blanche are a bit old fashioned for the 2010s (no offense to anyone on here named that). So in order to update, they had to update the names (for example Yvette Nicole Brown's character was called Myrna Turner, played by Penny Marshall, in the original TV series..Myrna is kind of an old fashioned name as well).


Heh, I brought that up too -- the wives' names being changed, but I couldn't think of their names at the moment.

I totally didn't realize that Yvette Nicole Brown's character was the same character as Penny Marshall's.

I do think it's reasonable that they tried to make it more of an ensemble than really focused on the two guys.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Heh, I brought that up too -- the wives' names being changed, but I couldn't think of their names at the moment.
> 
> I totally didn't realize that Yvette Nicole Brown's character was the same character as Penny Marshall's.
> 
> I do think it's reasonable that they tried to make it more of an ensemble than really focused on the two guys.


Yes, she played Oscar's assistant (in the old days... secretary), which was what Penny Marshall was in the original TV series.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

SP (sorry One Pass) deleted. Just not funny, and Matthew is just horrible in this.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

E02 - Wow that was bad.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I just watched the 1st and 2nd episodes. It was rough around the edges, but I found a lot of things I did like. I really like Thomas Lennon as Felix. He adds in some extra OCD that gets giggles out of me. Like when Oscar pretended to lock him in his tent and throw the key away. "What are you doing? You know I'm bound by the laws of mime!" And he's got an extra bit of snarkiness that I think works well. I think Mathew Perry hasn't found the character yet, but maybe he'll get it given a little more time.


----------



## shelly40 (Nov 20, 2000)

Loved the original Odd Couple.....

This was awful......

The laugh track is so annoying..... and the show is just bad......


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

It's funny to see how people either like it or hate it. I like it as well as anything I'm seeing on TV these days. It still has lots of room for improvement but I'm keeping my season pass. :up:


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I ended up deleting the pilot without even watching it. I'd rather watch Chandler Bing on Friends reruns.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I feel like a new version is almost blasphemy.
> 
> The original is still hilarious!


Neil Simon sold his rights to The Odd Couple for Paramount for a one time payment of $250,000. That's why they make so many odd shoots and his has no control over it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Barely made it through the first episode. Will not be watching a second.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

After reading how split people are, against my better judgement, I watched the second episode. Boy was I right the first time! This is truly awful and Perry is the biggest reason. 

I also noticed, had not the first time, that he's one of the producers. No wonder he's cast!


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Lauren Graham is going to be in it???

I love her. She usually chooses good projects. I wonder why? 

I don't know if she's enough to keep me watching. Probably not.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

justapixel said:


> Lauren Graham is going to be in it???
> 
> I love her. She usually chooses good projects. I wonder why?
> 
> I don't know if she's enough to keep me watching. Probably not.


-1. 

I watched and enjoyed Parenthood *in spite* of her being in it.

I was on the fence with this show. She definitely makes it a goner.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

shelly40 said:


> Loved the original Odd Couple.....


So you mean the play from 1965, right?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> Neil Simon sold his rights to The Odd Couple for Paramount for a one time payment of $250,000. That's why they make so many odd shoots and his has no control over it.


Was that a ton back when he sold the rights?

Like I've said before, generally I don't like remakes, but even though it's *relatively* recent, "The Odd Couple" seems to me like something that can be remade a zillion times without a problem.. it's just such a good concept in general.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I thought the second episode was really really bad.

Matthew Perry doesn't seem to have any anger or frustration in him. Just snark. And it doesn't work.

In the scenes where Oscar should be building up a slow burn, he appears to just be waiting for the opportunity for the next joke.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, MP is wrong for the part of Oscar. I really like the rest of the cast, but he's just ruining the show for me. And I love MP usually. Here, not at all.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Ereth said:


> I thought the second episode was really really bad.
> 
> Matthew Perry doesn't seem to have any anger or frustration in him. Just snark. And it doesn't work.
> 
> In the scenes where Oscar should be building up a slow burn, he appears to just be waiting for the opportunity for the next joke.


Teeth clinched "I'm gonna killllllll you Felix" Klugman nailed it, must be acting though he also did calm laid back Quincy great too.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Finally watch episode 2 via On Demand.

Wow, that was bad. Nothing funny in the whole episode (IMO). 

Perry just doesn't cut it as Oscar at all. Every mannerism, every time he talks, he seems to just be channeling Chandler. And now that turning gray and looking much older, that schtick doesn't really work anymore. 

Not sure if we'll try out episode 3 or not.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ep 2 was bad, Ep 1 was good, so I'll give it one my try.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow... could Matthew Perry's version of Oscar Madison *BE* any more Chandleresque?


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Haven't seen #2 yet and not sure that I will. Thought #1 was terrible. It's just Chandler without shaving for a couple of days. A Don Johnson beard makes you a slob? I typically like him, but this is not the role for him.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I gave up half way through episode 3. I'm not sure if it was worse or my tolerance for it just dropped too far. 

I really wanted to like it.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I thought the 3rd episode was better than the 2nd. But it's not the Odd Couple. Where is the messy bedroom? Where is Oscar just walking into the apartment an instant mess? Where is Oscar concocting insane food combinations? IOW, where is Oscar?


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I feel like a new version is almost blasphemy.
> 
> The original is still hilarious!


I agree. I loved the "old" version, and feel they were irreplaceable.

Disappointing for me. I won't watch it again.

Ya gotta give Matthew Perry props for his trying again and again to get it going. My fave was the SNL take-off.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> I thought the 3rd episode was better than the 2nd. But it's not the Odd Couple. Where is the messy bedroom? Where is Oscar just walking into the apartment an instant mess? Where is Oscar concocting insane food combinations? IOW, where is Oscar?


There is no Oscar. There is Chandler and Felix.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I just caught the pilot - and am in the contingent that thought it would suck and was shocked that it didn't. In fact, I thought it was good and I laughed out loud several times including the F.U. joke (I guess I am 12 also).

Lennon is great.

My only complaint as a Manhattan New Yorker is that apartment with those views. Yeah right. No such thing exists unless you are Madonna.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Lennon is great.


Agreed. He is the best thing about the show.

I still don't think the script writers have figured out yet how to best utilize the talented supporting cast.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Matthew Perry should retire and settle for counting his money.
I thought he was the weakest link on Friends, he seems incapable of not playing Chandler.
Too bad he was not fortunate enough to have a gift such as Episodes placed before him, where he could have played himself.

eta: The Odd Couple? Really? Are there no original ideas in Hollywood left?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jilter said:


> Are there no original ideas in Hollywood left?


That could be fodder for a new thread; name original ideas that came out of Hollywood in recent history.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Made it through 3 eps and the wife and I agree that it is bad. SP deleted.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Made it through 3 eps and the wife and I agree that it is bad. SP deleted.


This


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Made it through 3 eps and the wife and I agree that it is bad. SP deleted.


We only made it through 2 episodes.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I tolerated the pilot and thought about catching episode 2 & 3 on demand. After reading this thread, I'll use that 45 minutes in other ways.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I was just watching Mr Belvedere, George and Marsha were going to see the odd odd couple starring monkeys.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Any news on when it will return?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Any news on when it will return?


April 7.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, that's late.. I actually wasn't sure it had been renewed.. I think it's mostly the cast that I think is decent.. it's definitely WAY different from the previous series or movies.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Lambertman, looks like their going to show what's left of Mike and Molly then bring Odd back.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Not exactly. It replaces Life in Pieces, which will complete its full season order on March 31.

Mike and Molly's return hasn't yet been scheduled. It seems like a summer burnoff is most likely.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Not exactly. It replaces Life in Pieces, which will complete its full season order on March 31. Mike and Molly's return hasn't yet been scheduled. It seems like a summer burnoff is most likely.


Full season order- what is that?
22/23....
I long for the 40 Episode seasons.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jilter said:


> Full season order- what is that?
> 22/23....
> I long for the 40 Episode seasons.


From when? I thought even in the early days 40s/50s, it was 36 episodes then a summer season for the rest.. since much was live...


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

mattack said:


> From when? I thought even in the early days 40s/50s, it was 36 episodes then a summer season for the rest.. since much was live...


I seem to remember 39 with 13 weeks of summer reruns.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Oops, I can't do math.. that's what I meant.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

It's in guide now.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Mike and Molly's return hasn't yet been scheduled. It seems like a summer burnoff is most likely.


One episode on 4/25, and two each on 5/2, 5/9, and 5/16. (There is a The Price Is Right Survivor-themed special on 5/23.)


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Has this this been cancelled since they are showing 2-3 eps a week like Mike And Molly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Has this this been cancelled since they are showing 2-3 eps a week like Mike And Molly.


Actually, it's been renewed.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to hear, odd they would burn new ones seems they would show over summer to get new viewers escaping reruns.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

If only Oscar didn't yell so much. The show would be better without him.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This is close to my "I'm not sure why I'm still watching this" show.

I mean, it IS still entertaining to some degree, but I think I already have Tivoed stuff I like better. I guess what I mean is that I think I like the *cast* more than I like the actual scripts that are being used.

As I said before, it IS way different from previous Odd Couple versions -- I think comparatively it has way more time devoted to other characters, and less of their direct interaction/annoyances of each other... and I don't mind that..

It's just not all that funny. (Though I admit the original TV version I watched in reruns as a kid, and it wasn't a laugh riot either... it was a "it's on after school" show.)

This actually sounds way less negative than I mean.. There are plenty of other shows I either never watched in the first place or DID stop watching. This one just kind of sits there though.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

and I slightly take that back.. The first episode last night was actually funny.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Last couple have been better. Seems they are less trying to completely mimic the old show and are fitting more to the current actors and characters. Still not great but at least decent.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

It's gotten a lot better from when it started. It feels like shows like Seinfeld where the first season or 2 was a bit off, but they started to find their groove and it got a lot better. This has the same feeling.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Seems they are less trying to completely mimic the old show


I know I've said it before, but I don't think they've really mimicked the old show(/movie/play) all that much at all in any of the episodes... and that's not necessarily a bad thing.

This Felix is _far_ less of a germ/dirt-o-phobe.. Heck, he even leaned against a freeway barrier after giving it a light wipe. I think he did the nose honk thing _once_ in an episode.

Oscar's less of a slob (though he did pull a sandwich out of the couch and eat it).

...and they have far more interaction with other people than with each other than in previous incarnations.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Actually, the original series had a decent supporting cast and the movie had a lot of characters.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I know, I've seen all of them.. They had a lot of characters, it just seems to me like the supporting cast was, you know, more 'supporting', and the MAIN interaction was always between those two..

and it just seems slightly less so in this version. No big deal.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> I know, I've seen all of them.. They had a lot of characters, it just seems to me like the supporting cast was, you know, more 'supporting', and the MAIN interaction was always between those two.. and it just seems slightly less so in this version. No big deal.


That may be more about star power than actual writing.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Perry morphed into Chandler as it goes on, or as he would say could he be more Chandler.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Perry morphed into Chandler as it goes on, or as he would say could he be more Chandler.


But a sloppy, lazy, sports oriented chandler.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Perry morphed into Chandler as it goes on, or as he would say could he be more Chandler.


He's *ALWAYS* been Chandler. I've said that for years. I think he's been Chandler on basically every show I've ever seen him on.. ("basically" since I seem to remember ONE show where he was doing something different, but I don't recall which at the moment.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> He's *ALWAYS* been Chandler. I've said that for years. I think he's been Chandler on basically every show I've ever seen him on.. ("basically" since I seem to remember ONE show where he was doing something different, but I don't recall which at the moment.)


Studio 60? Seemed to me to be the least Chandler IIRC.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

mattack said:


> He's *ALWAYS* been Chandler. I've said that for years. I think he's been Chandler on basically every show I've ever seen him on.. ("basically" since I seem to remember ONE show where he was doing something different, but I don't recall which at the moment.)


he was great in The West Wing 
I think he was only in 2 episodes but he was incredible in a serious role


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

mattack said:


> He's *ALWAYS* been Chandler. I've said that for years. I think he's been Chandler on basically every show I've ever seen him on.. ("basically" since I seem to remember ONE show where he was doing something different, but I don't recall which at the moment.)


Maybe Chandler light at first, last ep Chandler heavy.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Wondered why next episode was season finale. The Odd Couple Will Stop After 13 Episodes This Season


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually more like the series finale according to the cancellation bear.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm shocked this lasted as long as it did. Must've done well in the ratings. Only explanation I can come up with.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Sometimes, calling it a Season Finale is just a polite way of saying: "Don't the the door hit you in the ass on the way out."

And, "Don't call us, we'll call you."

As unfunny as this show was this year, I don't see it coming back.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That Chico and the Man reboot with Judd Hirsch looks like it will be awful, judging fro previews.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cannonz said:


> That Chico and the Man reboot with Judd Hirsch looks like it will be awful, judging fro previews.


Wow, I didn't get a "Chico" vibe from the promos at all. I like Judd Hirsch, but I'm not sure he can pull this off with the new kid.

Maybe they could reboot Taxi.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Guess I'm alone. I like the Odd Couple show. Not the best tv ever, but I enjoy both Lennon and Perry.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Agree. I didn't like it in the early episodes but it grew on me as it went on. Perry is too harsh, the sidekick too ...something, but I liked the bar maid and the vibe, as time went on.

I mean, I watch two broke girls, awful. The real o'neals, worse. Big Bang, one laugh an ep. That Kevin thing, even worse. Basically, I wait for all the new stuff to air so we can watch reruns of new/old Christine, and Mad about you. 

I think I'm just too old for today's tv. Younger was fun and I hope it returns, even though it's way past the believable stage. But all these edgy things like Your the Worst and its ilk, just don't do it for me. 

A bit off topic, there. sorry.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> I'm shocked this lasted as long as it did. Must've done well in the ratings. Only explanation I can come up with.


Yep. I couldn't get past the pilot episode.


----------



## deanbrew (Jul 18, 2005)

Some shows find their groove after a poor start, or the characters become more interesting. Not with this show. It started bad and is still bad. If anything, it's worse this year than last. Lennon is funny, but wasted on this show.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

It feels like everyone, especially Perry, is phoning it in and waiting for the "5 o'clock whistle" to blow.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

My problem with the show is, it's not The Odd Couple.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> My problem with the show is, it's not The Odd Couple.


So?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> So?


So? Don't call yourself a Beatles tribute band and then play nothing but Neil Diamond songs.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> So? Don't call yourself a Beatles tribute band and then play nothing but Neil Diamond songs.


Remakes are not tribute bands.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Remakes are not tribute bands.


You get it. You just don't want to get it, but you get it.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Perry's best role was in The West Wing 

of course it had a lot to do with the writing, but he should be cast in more serious roles more often


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> You get it. You just don't want to get it, but you get it.


Actually, no. I didn't expect to see the original play nor did expect to see the movie nor did I expect to see either of the previous tv Series. None of which were the same, by the way. All except the original play were remakes. And every production of that play was a remake. Some alike, some not.

Judge the show in its own. Not on the name.

I have posted the same sentiment on One Day at a Time as well.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Actually, no. I didn't expect to see the original play nor did expect to see the movie nor did I expect to see either of the previous tv Series. None of which were the same, by the way. All except the original play were remakes. And every production of that play was a remake. Some alike, some not.
> 
> Judge the show in its own. Not on the name.
> 
> I have posted the same sentiment on One Day at a Time as well.


So you do get it. You don't agree, but you get it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> So you do get it. You don't agree, but you get it.


Nope.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> Wow, I didn't get a "Chico" vibe from the promos at all. I like Judd Hirsch, but I'm not sure he can pull this off with the new kid.
> 
> Maybe they could reboot Taxi.


They tried - it was called _Double Rush_; they replaced the taxis with bicycle messengers, and turned the Louie-equivalent character into a nice guy.



midas said:


> My problem with the show is, it's not The Odd Couple.


Do you mean, "It's not _The Odd Couple_," or, "It's not the Klugman-Randall version of _The Odd Couple_?" Remember that Tony Randall's Felix was the only one that was associated with opera.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> Do you mean, "It's not _The Odd Couple_," or, "It's not the Klugman-Randall version of _The Odd Couple_?" Remember that Tony Randall's Felix was the only one that was associated with opera.


Probably more the Klugman Randall version, though I would have been happy with the Lemmon Matthau too. If they'd have named the characters Joe and Ed and called this Losers I would have been OK with it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> Probably more the Klugman Randall version, though I would have been happy with the Lemmon Matthau too. If they'd have named the characters Joe and Ed and called this Losers I would have been OK with it.


Now I get it. It a "you" issue.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Now I get it. It a "you" issue.


Well the show was cancelled, so, maybe not just me.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Cancelled!?! Why aren't we told these things?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It hasn't been cancelled; it's just unlikely to be renewed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> Well the show was cancelled, so, maybe not just me.


Yes. Of course. Shows are only cancelled because they use the name of an old show. And cancellation or not is a sure sign of quality.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

They've been airing two episodes at a time, the last couple of weeks (well, this week and coming up next week), so I get the feeling that they're just burning them off. If it is a goner, I will miss it.


----------

